# Stolen: Specialized Rockhopper



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Bit of a long shot guys, but my watch fund is now depleted for the immediate future as some thieving ******** stole my brand new Specialized Rockhopper SL Expert 2010 today.

It was bought under the Cycle to Work scheme and under the rules of the scheme "If the bike is stolen the employee will be liable for any outstanding monies without any tax exemptions"

I'm hoping that by replacing the bike with the exact same one - I've found one just 5 weeks old - means I can continue to pay for mine through the scheme. If not its become a damned expensive bike and not what I planned for.

Anyway, if you are in the West Midlands area (mine was stolen from Solihull) and offered a very new, completely unmarked Silver Rockhopper please check its provenance. If you have any doubts at all please contact me and I will provide the serial number of my bike.

I will pay a good reward for the return of my bike or for information leading to the arrest of said ********.

More importantly, I wouldn't want anyone else to be done over and buy a stolen bike.

ps. it was locked. He cut through a finger thick multi core steel cable to remove my bike.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Keep an eye on ebay too, you never know it might show up there.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

The police caught a bike stealing gang in West Sussex, where I live.

They were stacking them up in a shipping container ready to send to Africa

I hope by some miracle your bike is recovered.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your bike. Make a post here to appeal to cyclists for their help too.

I don't want to be pessimistic, but any shot's a long shot. Best of luck though.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Barreti said:


> Bit of a long shot guys, but my watch fund is now depleted for the immediate future as some thieving ******** stole my brand new Specialized Rockhopper SL Expert 2010 today.
> 
> It was bought under the Cycle to Work scheme and under the rules of the scheme "If the bike is stolen the employee will be liable for any outstanding monies without any tax exemptions"
> 
> ...


Dont tell work it was nicked and keep paying monthly through your salary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Barreti said:


> ps. it was locked. He cut through a finger thick multi core steel cable to remove my bike.


No bar to your average thief these days. Unfortunately most of those locks for bikes, cars and the like are made in the far east cr#p despite the claims on the packaging. We did a lot of testing for a local trading standards at one time and tested a lot of these sort of things, mostly rubbish that a five year old with an old claw hammer and a junior hacksaw would defeat in minutes.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought a Kryptonite Mini D-Lock and they guarantee that if your bike is stolen by someone tampering with the lock (cutting, bending, etc) they'll refund the value of your bike upto Â£900.

I know that's no consolation, but it may be something to bear In mind in the future.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> I bought a Kryptonite Mini D-Lock and they guarantee that if your bike is stolen by someone tampering with the lock (cutting, bending, etc) they'll refund the value of your bike upto Â£900.
> 
> I know that's no consolation, but it may be something to bear In mind in the future.


No need for any cutting or bending, just a 10p Bic Biro :lol:






I wonder how often they have paid out, not very would be my guess and that's before I found this comment. :lol: :lol:



> *There is also a second guarantee though itâ€™s one of those with so many terms and conditions you would struggle to get the money.*


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the information and sympathy guys.

lewjamben, I've signed up to the forum and will post a STOLEN thread shortly. I'll hopefully contribute something more positively when I have my new bike too. Thanks

I'm taking advice on the new lock and will be asking tomorrow if I can put my own ground anchor into the concrete pad.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo the basteds if they want the bike they'll get it even if it involves cutting thro' the frame etc etc.

Also when you can get the best 42 inch Record bolt croppers on fleabay for often Â£10 or Â£20 secondhand that does not help!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I had just bought a VT 500,back in 1990ish,i had Â£800 left to pay on it,i awoke one lovely sunny morning,thinking what a day for a ride on my new bike,i excitedly opened my curtains to see my pride and joy,and it was gone!,it didn't register with me at first,but that sinking feeling came on and i knew it had been stolen.

Just wanted to say i know exactly how you feel!(many different emotions,mostly anger)

I cant comment on the thief's who do these terrible things,as there would be to much bad language. :cheers:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I really hate thieves 

Post on Singletrack world and Bikeradar too. I believe they have stolen sections and the guys will keep an eye out.

The 710 uses her bike on a daily basis. It's a Hardrock and she goes everywhere on it. She's far fitter than I am.

Not long ago she rode from work and parked up in the centre of town. Locked it to a bike rack and when she came back the lock had been cut through and there was a man stood next to it keeping an eye on it for her.

He said he'd came along and found some little scrote cutting through the lock with a hacksaw whilst people just carried on walking past pretending nothing was happening. I was made up with the guy for stepping in and stopping the kid taking off with it.

It was only a month later that someone came along and nicked the back wheel and seatpost though 

That wasn't cheap.

Fingers crossed yours turns up.


----------

